# hand painted pinmins



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey guys if you need to stock up on pinmins that are really nice, Tim's Long Lake bait and tackle has some really nice one. His wife Tina hand paints them in about ever color you can imagine, and quality. Also while there i picked up a pair of yeti grip ice munchers for only $11.00 priced anywhere else for about $16.00.( Good deal ) Tim said we will be fishing on the lake by next friday to be on the safe side, and also that he is planning an up-coming ice tournament around the first week of Feb. Will keep you posted on the dates and time. So get ready guys next weekend its on.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

can you post a pic of the pinmins?


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Does anybody know anything official concerning T's Long Lake Tournament? A few weeks back it was slated for Jan 22nd.


----------

